# Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly



## Matchfischer (19. Februar 2012)

Moin zusammen

Ich möchte mir ein Schirmzelt zulegen und habe schon viel im Internet gesucht und bin auch recht fündig geworden.

Ich schwanke jetzt zwischen dem Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 und dem Trakker Specimen Brolly.
Kann mir die Zelte leider nicht beim Händler anschauen.

Das Trakker: http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p2543_Trakker-Specimen-Brolly.html

Das Anaconda: http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p6265_Anaconda-Uncle-Franks-Home-II.html

Preislich liegen beide ja so um die 140/150€.
Für mich ist die Bodenplane nicht so wichtig aber was mich interessieren würde:

Wie is das Material der beiden Zelte? 
Welche Wassersäule hat das Trakker?
Sind bei dem Trakker auch Klarsichtfenster dabei?
Sind die Sturmstangen gut? 

Das Gewicht ist ja recht unterschiedlich.
Das Trakker wiegt 8Kg und das Anaconda 12Kg laut KL.
Stimmt das und wenn ja woran liegt das? 
Schwerer Bodenplane, dickeres Material...?

Wie gut ist die Verarbeitung und der Gesamteindruck?

Is zwar ganz schön viel auf einmal aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand beide Zelte und kann was dazu sagen.

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

ich hab das anaconda uncle franks home,  zum gb beckommen.
kann dir leider noch nix dazu sagen.
kann das trakker im laden mal anschauen,und dir bescheid geben


schaumal hier kostet es 129€

http://www.buchelt-brothers.de/inde...vies-zelte/anaconda-uncle-franks-home-ll.html


----------



## lollo (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Also ein Freundvon mir hat Anaconda uncle Franks home 2 und ist damit sehr zufrieden aber es muss einem auch klar sein das es nur für einen ausreichend Platz bietet .
Zum Aufbau , also dieser ist sehr fix und angenehm , vom Material kann man auch nur gutes sagen den es hält Regen sehr gut ab und dies auch lange Zeit .
Mir persönlich wäre es zu klein  da erstens meine Freundin manchmal dabei ist und zweitens die Rutentaschen nicht rein passen und wenn es regnet dann müssen diese halt draußen bleiben .


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

lollo@ in ein brolly ,past immer nur eine person rein .

mein futterall liegt unter der liege,genau so das restliche tackel.


----------



## lollo (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt das ein Brolly für zwei ist sondern das mir es zu klein wäre !


----------



## Matchfischer (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Also ich hab nen 2 Mann Zelt aber das is mir zu schwer und zu groß wenn ich mal nur kurz angeln gehe. 

130€ is nen geiler Preis, das Trakker könnte ich ja für etwa 150€ bekommen. Trakker ist ja bekannt für gute Zelte aber is das auch den günstigeren so? Hab da nen bischen gegenteilige Meinungen gehört.

@carphunter 2401
Ja wenn du das machen würdest war das richtig cool #h


----------



## Anaconda1983 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

schau mal hier...  ich habe mir das vor kurzem gekauft, siehst top aus und hat super wassersäule usw... habe es schon im garten getestet und bei minus 4 grad eine nacht geschlafen eine nacht!

http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Brolly-Twin-Deluxe-Double-Door

der preis ist einfach top und nicht zu schlagen... sehe andere anbieter da zahlst weit über 190 euro teilweise!!


----------



## baschti84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

kann dir nur einen tipp geben kauf dir nen brolly mit ner 10.000 WS.
das Trakker hat glaub ich nur ne 5000 WS...hab mir ende letzten jahres mit nen kumpel das JRC MK2 Stealth Brolly gekauft.ist nen absolut geiles teil sowie Material Sturmstangen, Metal Tent Pegs etc......und wir haben auch lange überlegt welches wir nehmen.preislich liegt das auch so um die 150€.

tight lines....


----------



## Matchfischer (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Jau vom Wiwa hab ich auch schon viel gehört. Fänds aber schön wenn das Zelt nen kleines Abdach und auch Klarsichtfenster hat. Is kein muss aber wär gut. 
Ja das JRC hab ich auch schon im I-Net gesehn.
Vielleicht kann ich mir doch nochmal irgendwo eine beim Händler anschauen...
Ob jetzt 130€ oder doch 170€ werden is jetzt net so ganz dramatisch. Mal sehen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

für die 130€ machst nix falsch ,mein mädel hat sich gegen das trakker  endschieden.

das anaconda sei besser vom material(verkäufer), also hat sie es gekauft .

so macht es echt nen guten eindruck,leider noch kein härte test gehabt


----------



## carpomizer1111 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Das Anaconda hat aber auch ein Transportmass von 1,86m,das solltest du bedenken.


----------



## Lil Torres (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*



Matchfischer schrieb:


> Wie is das Material der beiden Zelte? beim trakker nicht zufriedenstellend, auch die verarbeitung hat mich enttäuscht!!
> Welche Wassersäule hat das Trakker? müsste 'ne 5000er sein...
> Sind bei dem Trakker auch Klarsichtfenster dabei? nöp!!
> Sind die Sturmstangen gut? kann man sprichwörtlich knicken, verbiegen leider recht schnell.



deshalb von meiner seite ein klares nein für's trakker.


----------



## Angler201 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Von anaconda gibt es jetzt ja auch das basecamp mst 10000. hat ne 10000mm wassersäule und kostet gar nicht mal so viel mehr wie das uncle franks home 2. außerdem sind die baugleich. das habe ich zumindestens mal gelesen. 
das uncle franks home habe ich auch und war damit 2011 zwei mal los und beide male hat es getropft.


----------



## Merlinrs (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

die Wassersäule zwischen 5 Meter und 10 Meter sollte nicht Kaufentscheidend sein.
 Weil der Regen egal wie stark der ist keinen druck von 5 Bar ausüben wird.
 Außer man fischt direkt unter einen Wasserfall was in der Regel nicht so oft vorkommt.

Zu den Zelten kann ich nichts sagen, ich habe das Ehmanns Hot Spot 1 Man und 2 Man und
 bin mit beiden super zufrieden.


----------



## Matchfischer (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Sooo war heute bei Wilkerling in Gütersloh und wollte mir das Anaconda Basecamp und das Jrc Stealth Brolly MK2 angucken.
Wie erwartet konnte ich die Zelte nicht aufbauen aber ich konnte sie außm Karton nehmen mal nen bischen reinschauen.
Hab nen kleinen Eindruck gekricht: Die Tasche vom Basecamp macht nen richtig geilen Eindruck. Sehr starkes Material, Verstärkung oben und unten nen dicken Reißverschluss längs über die Tasche. Fand ich richtig gut. Was ich sonst vom Schrim gesehn hab war auch ganz gut. Dann habe ich mir das JRC angeguckt und von der Tasche war ich überhaupt nicht begeistert. Total dünner Stoff (wie bei nem normalen Mumienschlafsack nur länger) und nur oben ne Öffnung zum reinschieben des Schirms. Das ganze Material hat mich nicht so überzeugt Und von der Farbe bin ich auch net so angetan. Is son bischen gelblich im. Die aufgebauten Zelt kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen aber von dem was ich gesehen hab machte das Anaconda doch nen richtig guten Eindruck und das JRC jetzt net so.


----------



## Angler201 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Brauchst du mal ein Bild im aufgebauten zustand. habe zwar nur das uncle franks home 2 aber die sind ja baugleich.


----------



## Matchfischer (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Jau das wär super. Ach sind beim Basecamp eigentlich auch Klarsichtfenster für die Tür und die Seitenfenster dabei?


----------



## Angler201 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Hier sind zwei Bilder. Habe es aber nicht gerade sehr gut aufgebaut, aber ich hoffe ich konnte dir trotzdem helfen.


----------



## Matchfischer (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Jau sieht gut aus. Wusste garnicht das es hinten nochn kleines Fenster hat. Find ich gut.
Danke für deine Mühe. Sind da Klarsichtfenster bei?


----------



## Matchfischer (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Ach übriegens habe ich noch von meinem Händler des Vetrauens gehört, dass er fürn Bekannten nen wenig gerbauchtes Aqua Brolly für 380€ soll. Er meinte wenn ich mal wieder bei ihm bin (Is leider weiter weg) dann könnte ichs mir auf jeden fall aufbauen und sein privates Trakker Brolly auch. Is das nen guter Preis fürdas Aqua? Also neu kricht mans ja für etwa 450€.
Die Fotos im I-net sehen schon sehr geil aus. Is von der Qualität bestimmt höher als das JRC MK2 oder das Anaconda Basecamp.
Der Preis allerdings auch ne...
Ach und Wilkerling hat genau jetzt den Preis für das Anaconda Basecamp von 175€ auf 190€ erhöht. Kostet jetzt das gleiche wie das JRC MK2.


----------



## Angler201 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

ja die klarsichtfenster sind auch dabei.


----------



## Matchfischer (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Jau das find ich gut. 
Kann mir jemand sagen wies beim JRC so aussieht mit Klarsichtfenstern?
Muss echt mal schaun welches ich jetzt nehme. Aufgebaut sieht das JRC auf Fotos nochn bischen besser aus als das Anaconda. Find das gut das die Fenster beim JRC so groß sind.
Und das Aqua is bestimmt das Nonplusultra aber ob das sein muss und ob ich so viel Geld dafür ausgeben möchte muss ich mir noch überlegen. Kostet immerhin das doppelte vom Basecamp und vom MK2


----------



## welsstipper (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

ich muß mich mal einklinken ... suche auch nach einem brolly und hatte mich aufgrund des preises auf eins der von dir bevorzugten brolly´s festgelegt... ich habe nur ein 2mann bivvyim keller was ich schon seid etwa 2,5 jahren nicht mehr gebraucht habe da ich nun endlich wieder einen passenden verein gefunden habe und hin und wieder mal ne nacht am wasser verbringen möchte suche ich halt nach etwas kleinem was leicht und schnell aufgebaut ist... habe diese brolly´s aber immer nur aufgebaut gesehen ... nie beim aufbau zugeschaut deshalb mal ne ganz blöde frage .. wie baut man sowas auf und wie lange dauert das ? mein zelt steht zwar auch echt schnell aber alleine ist das immer so ne sache .... kann mich da mal jemand aufklären ? vielleicht gibt es ja sogar ein video was ich vielleicht einfach noch nicht gefunden habe ? gruß marius


----------



## Ralle2609 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

mein brolly habe ich bei ulli dulli gekauft ist ein ebay shop kann ich nur empfehlen habe es nun die 3. saison und hält top super verarbeitung.

aufbauen geht echt schnell keine fünf min und die bude steht

-aufklappen wie ein schirm
-stormpoles rein, paar heringe _____________eigentlich schon fertig

nun wahlweise:
mit front dann die front per reißverschluss dran machen und diese an die beiden stornpoles machen und heringe und rein

und evtl bodenplane bei bedarf auswerfen


----------



## Raapro (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

könnte man 2 liegen in dass ufh stellen?


----------



## fam0815 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brolly: Anaconda Uncle Franks Home 2 oder Trakker Specimen Brolly*

hallo
kollegen haben das anaconda uncle franks home.
stehen tun sie super schnell, sie lassen die front sogar immer dran, poles rausdrehen, schirm zuklappen, und dann mit der front eindrehen.
für 2 liegen sind sie schon ein bissl klein, mag mal funktionieren( im notfall) aber dann muss alles andere draussen bleiben.
und die bauhöhe finde ich ein bischen niedrig.


----------

